# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Account with Free Company & House on Moogle

## Tetraju

Hey, I'm the legitimate owner on the account.

2 months suscription remaining
Main quest up to 3.1
2M Gils
A lot of glamour
4 retainers (2 lv60)
Slepinir mount
2000 esos

Owner of a Rank 8 Free Company (1 M FC Credits).
Middle House in Limsa with all fournitures
All 4 airships lv 50 [Diadem HM unlocked]

Levels:
SMN 60 [ilv208]
SCH 60
BLM 60
PLD 53
DRK 53
BRD 51
WHM 50
WAR 50
DRG 50
NIN 40+
MNK 40+
AST 30+
MCH 30+

Crafters 50+

Gatherers MIN 50, others 20+

Please send offers or ask for additionnal informations

----------


## Tetraju

Still available !

----------


## Tetraju

Still available !

----------


## Tetraju

Still available !

----------

